# Shameless Agility Brag



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

This past weekend I went to my favorite trial venue for a 3 day agility trial. Sometimes it is Thanksgiving weekend, sometimes it's not. I like it when it is because I get Friday off for the holiday so I can play all 3 days. When it is later after Turkey day, it's harder because it cramps on my holiday preparing. I don't do Christmas until after Thanksgiving. 

The trial is held at Michigan State University's Pavillion, two rings on dirt. Judges this weekend were awesome with great courses, Gregory Beck and Carole Lynn Evans. I entered T2B on Friday and Sat as a warm up, to see where Gabby was, and get any yee haws out she may have. It was the first class of the day. We didn't Q in T2B but had some decent runs, and it was great for me to know where she was for the rest of those days. 

Friday... I achieved a major milestone. Gabby and I FINALLY got our first MXJ leg (finished AXJ in early May) and (drum roll please) OUR FIRST QQ!!!!!!! I was so excited, you would have thought it was my MACH. I think it will be about the same happiness level. 

Saturday, we had a super standard run, Gabby finished 4th (beating border collies) and got 23 MACH points on the run. Jumpers we didn't Q, there was confusion with the course walk, I was not too happy about it, I didn't end up getting a full walk as they started it before the 20" dogs were done in standard. I thought for sure they would wait, they didn't and I was sitting in the stands waiting to record my husband and his lab. So I only got through the course walk twice before we were booted out. I didn't see all the potential hazzards (off course obstacles) as I was trying to just learn the course. Gabby ran great, with a good time despite the off course tunnel she saw....that I did not. :doh: oops. 

Sunday no Q's but some super great runs. Standard was a handler course. You had to keep your dog 100% of the time, I think I succeeded 99%. We had a WHOOSH she's gone issue. I tried to prepare for her, but she beat me off the A frame, I think she was in the tunnel before I got done saying her release word. Silly Golden. Jumpers was an amazing course, a TON of fun to run, and super fast. I queued late for a turn after jump 3 and Gabby kept going out. DARN! Bad handler. The rest was perfect, and it was so fun as she was smokin. You will see her "rooster tails" in the videos behind her in the dirt. 

We are off from any trials until after Christmas. I love running my dog, and I am whistful that I don't trial for a few weeks. I know I have other things I must do, but agility is addicting!!!! Gabby needs a bit of a break too, she has been super busy the last few months. 

Here are the videos
Friday:




 
Saturday:




 
Sunday:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome job and great videos!! Loved them.

I'm hoping some day that Lexx and I can cruise the a course like you and Gabby!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Awesome!!! Loved watching every video! Gabby certainly is FAST!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Gabby-that's fantastic!

Enjoyed the videos.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot 

Very nice & congratulations


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! LOVE IT WHEN GOLDENS BEAT THE BORDER COLLIES!!! Awesome runs!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Gabby is one fast dog. Love her enthusiasm.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great runs!!! I completely understand feeling a little bummed about being off from trials for a few weeks. We also had our last trial of the year this weekend and won't be back in the ring until the 3rd week of January. We both REALLY need the rest after a very hectic few months... but I still know I'm going to miss it!!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Lovely runs! Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Gabby!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a fun weekend. The double Q had to feel great! Loved the videos.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome job! Congrats.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great videos!! Congrats


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice work, great video and congrats on your first Double-Q!!!! You two are becoming quite the agility team. I am sure lots of great runs are ahead!

I am in full agility addict mode right now pretty much signing up for every trial around... It seems the more you trial the more you want to!!! Does not help that we had so much time off...


----------

